# Great Northern Railway Corn Warehouse - Nottingham



## Inky38 (Feb 2, 2014)

After following David Nimrods posts about Great Northern Railway Corn Warehouse - Nottingham, I decided to have a look for myself.

Here are the photos




Great Northern Railway Corn Warehouse by iainknowles, on Flickr



Vomit by iainknowles, on Flickr



No wheelies anymore by iainknowles, on Flickr



Scaffold maze by iainknowles, on Flickr



Is it a bird is it a plane It's Superchair by iainknowles, on Flickr



GNR Corn Warehouse Nottingham by iainknowles, on Flickr



GNR Corn Warehouse Nottingham by iainknowles, on Flickr



All bricked up by iainknowles, on Flickr



Grrrrrrrr by iainknowles, on Flickr



Graffiti by iainknowles, on Flickr



Looking Down by iainknowles, on Flickr



Going Down by iainknowles, on Flickr



Up on the roof by iainknowles, on Flickr



Up on the roof by iainknowles, on Flickr



Up on the roof by iainknowles, on Flickr



Ray of light by iainknowles, on Flickr



It's dark inside by iainknowles, on Flickr



Graffiti by iainknowles, on Flickr



On the way up by iainknowles, on Flickr



GNR Corn Warehouse Nottingham by iainknowles, on Flickr



Empty by iainknowles, on Flickr



It's a long drop by iainknowles, on Flickr



Flooded by iainknowles, on Flickr



First floor mess by iainknowles, on Flickr



Old Boot by iainknowles, on Flickr



Empty by iainknowles, on Flickr



Flooded by iainknowles, on Flickr



Damaged by iainknowles, on Flickr



Damaged by iainknowles, on Flickr



Graffiti by iainknowles, on Flickr



Looking up by iainknowles, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2014)

Nicely done! Thank you for taking the time to make a report. Love that "looking down" photos, the warehouse looks shocked...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 2, 2014)

Lovely shots, thanks for posting them up!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 2, 2014)

Great first report and pics!
Thanks..


----------



## Pilot (Feb 2, 2014)

If I may say, this is very nicely shot - and a good report too. Thank you for taking the time to do both.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice images there


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2014)

The scaffolding is a work of art!dread to think what it cost to erect,brill pics & report.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome shots, thanks man


----------



## Inky38 (Jul 9, 2017)

Took a flight over this place today with my drone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mCkBreVs3w

I love filming stuff like this. Let me know if there's anything else that will look good from the air and I'll see what I can do


----------



## smiler (Jul 9, 2017)

Interesting place, good pics, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen so much scaff in one place!

Great documentation of a wonderful piece of our industrial heritage, love the superman chair shot!

Thanks I really enjoyed that...I hope with all that scaff it means the building will be spared!


----------

